# What's the best lever machine, new or used for under £500?



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is what it say it is, your thoughts on this and most importantly your why?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

For me based on the opinions of someone who knows far more than I ever will about levers i.e. your good self I would suggest the Gaggia Achille. For me, it solves the sealed boiler issue of the La Pavonis as it is refillable without switching off and releasing pressure due to being an HX which also makes it far more temperature stable for back to back shots and shot consistency, yet still has the steaming power on demand as the boiler is at steam pressure and temperature. It also comes with the added bonus of being a very good looking machine and whatever pump driven machine I end up upgrading to I still want to own an Achille as to me it is the ideal compromise short of buying a Strega or L1 and is also most likely the best Lever machine I can realistically hope to own.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Now, that's a question! I suppose we are talking new. If you have a good grinder and patience, any one of the La Pav / Gaggia / Ponte lever machines are capable of producing wonderful coffee - but it is often a labour of love as they are not easy to master and you ALWAYS have to make two shots - the first is the warm up - which tastes good - but the second can be awesome. I always make two just to make sure I don't deprive myself of something that could be very special! Unfortunately, without a bucket of ice and some ice towels, after the second shot, the closed boiler machines need to be rested to cool down.

If we are talking traditional, then nothing represents better value for money than the Gaggia Classic. I had mine a long long time and paid a lot more for it than they cost new now! Once you develop a good routine with the Classic, she can extract some wonderful shots - and let's be honest, for circa 150 pounds, she is a steal. Apart from that, she looks like an espresso machine, feels like an espresso machine and can act like one too, unlike so much of the other eye candy available sub 500 which looks good, lights up, talks, flashes and produces slightly dirty water.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> If we are talking traditional, then nothing represents better value for money than the Gaggia Classic. I had mine a long long time and paid a lot more for it than they cost new now! Once you develop a good routine with the Classic, she can extract some wonderful shots - and let's be honest, for circa 150 pounds, she is a steal. Apart from that, she looks like an espresso machine, feels like an espresso machine and can act like one too, unlike so much of the other eye candy available sub 500 which looks good, lights up, talks, flashes and produces slightly dirty water.


But as per the thread title and the forum it's in, the Gaggia Classic isn't a lever machine, good as it is.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

err - morning eyes ... sorry. daqughter woke me up at 6am and caffeine still hasn't kicked in!!!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I've no idea which is the best, because I only have experience of my 1972 Olympia Cremina. However I'm very happy with it, and it did cost less than £500 although new seals, paint etc. brought it up to just over that amount.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Now I'm awake enough (almost) to afford an answer to the actual question. If new, then the Achile because of the obvious advantages of refill and less tendency to overheat - in fact, pretty good temperature stability overall. They were available for around the 400 - 500 mark until quite recently but are now difficult to source new. However, they have their problems with bad seals and workmanship although the more handy of the coffee enthusiasts can fix these problems.

The problem is the tendency to overheat.

Second hand, I think I have used a caravel - over here they are VAM (could this be right???) and they are nice too - very simple. I would like to buy one just to have it at home as it is a cute machine - maybe I will source one on my next trip to the UK as here it is more difficult. I would love to try the Cremina as many people like it.

I think that levers at these prices are fun and can make excellent coffee and people should not be afraid to use them. You learn a lot about what an espresso machine does by using a lever so it's a great way of improving your skills, but it can also be frustrating with the lower end machines due to said temperature problems and unsuitable grinders.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jonners said:


> I've no idea which is the best, because I only have experience of my 1972 Olympia Cremina. However I'm very happy with it, and it did cost less than £500 although new seals, paint etc. brought it up to just over that amount.


Thats an outstanding bargain Jonners, well done, I know when RoloD bought his he had a few jobs to do on it but paid a lot more than you for a 1960s Cremina and still considered he got a good deal.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> err - morning eyes ... sorry. daqughter woke me up at 6am and caffeine still hasn't kicked in!!!


Same happened to me this morning.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Do any of the smaller levers in this price bracket take 58mm baskets? Can they take VSTs?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do any of the smaller levers in this price bracket take 58mm baskets? Can they take VSTs?


The Gaggia Achille does.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Well don't know about other machines, but do love my eropiccola, even though it does have it's over heating problems, it is a thing of bueaty and does reward you with a nice shot, if you treat it right,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonners said:


> I've no idea which is the best, because I only have experience of my 1972 Olympia Cremina. However I'm very happy with it, and it did cost less than £500 although new seals, paint etc. brought it up to just over that amount.


Have you done a set up pic for the olympia , would love to see .


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

excuse my ignorance, but are there any 3 group lever machines suitable for a mobile operation, and are lever machines really that much slower than auto machines?


----------

